# Brauche Buch Tip für Adobe Illustrator 10



## Rash (29. Oktober 2002)

Weches Buch würdet ihr mir zu Illustrator 10 empfehlen. Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## mirscho (29. Oktober 2002)

BLIND?  

guck mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22000

da wurde genau das besprochen...such dir eines aus...


----------



## Rash (29. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von spliner _
> *BLIND?
> 
> guck mal hier:
> ...



Was soll ich mir aussuchen, es wurde nur ein Buch empfohlen Adobe Illustrator 10 - Classroom in a Book, ist das das einzige gute Buch?


----------



## mirscho (29. Oktober 2002)

ja...natürlich...aber CoRe hat unten auch noch einiges gesagt, aber wenn du ein Buh zum Lernen willst so ist das dort empfohlene, wirklich das beste...


----------



## propaganda X (11. November 2002)

na ja, die classroom in a book reihe finde ich nicht wirklich gut, eher etwas dröge, allerdings gibt es gerade ein angebort in manchen läden, die es zusammen mit dem photoshop-buch für ca. 65-70€ anbieten.

didaktisch besser und interessanter finde ich die dinger von smart-books, jedenfalls zum lernen.
Zum Nachschlage empfehle ich allerdings Kompendien (Z.B. von Data-Becker)


----------

